# Poulan Chainsaw engine races



## iltplay (Jun 22, 2006)

If I let the saw idle, it will race up to full RPM. I cleaned the carb and re-adjusted the idle and mixture screws. It starts ok and will work with the throttle and is normal when using it, but will race at high speed if I lay it down.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like an air leak. One place to look is to see if the 4 bolts on the bottom of the chassis are tight... they hold the crankcase halves together. It is also possible that air is leaking through the main bearings.

You can also try while it is running to spray around the engine with carb cleaner... if there is an air leak the engine will stall when it sucks in the carb cleaner.


----------



## Putterer328 (Jun 13, 2006)

Another thing to check would be if there is a small hole in the fuel line which still lets enough fuel through to run the saw but also lets air in.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

As someone has already said, you are probably getting air from somewhere. Check the throttle plate screws and see if they are loose. Also check the throttle shaft for wear. I am surprised that the engine turns full speed. Is the chain clutch engaging and turning the blades?


----------



## iltplay (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks to Hank .. The 4 bolts that hold the cylinder housing to the base were loose. Needed long shaft allen wrench to get at them. Works great now!

Thanks again.


----------

